# How Do We Get Paid For Cancellations?



## Kassie (Sep 13, 2014)

Yesterday I had two cancellations by the rider and one by me.

On the first one the passenger cancelled while I was en route. On the second I cancelled after waiting over 10 minutes and calling the rider. She never answered the phone. On the third one the rider cancelled after I arrived and was waiting in front of his house. I'm not sure how long I waited, but it was a few minutes.

I was expecting to get paid for the last two, but got $0 on the three cancellations. What's the secret to getting those $5 cancellation payments? 

Thanks!


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

I think that each rider gets one free cancellation. Not sure if that's overall or within a period of time.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

You have to be there for at least 5 minutes or have had to cancel after 5 minutes of request. 

Typically 5 star pax are new, so you won't get paid as the first one is free


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Rider cancels less than 5 minutes after trip accepted - $0
Rider cancels 5 minutes or more after trip accepted and has never cancelled before - $0
Rider cancels 5 minutes or more after trip accepted and has cancelled before - Cancellation fee ($4.80 in Sacramento)
Driver cancels less than 10 minutes after arriving - $0
Driver cancels 10 minutes or more after arriving and rider cancelled/no-showed before - Cancellation fee 
Driver cancels 10 minutes or more after arriving and rider has not cancelled/no-showed before - Not sure; I think $0
Driver cancels 10 minutes or more after arriving and rider complains to Uber - possibility of Cancellation Fee being changed to $0 without notice; keep an eye on your weekly statement.

Also, Uber still keeps 20% of the cancellation fee; your net for a cancel is $3.84.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Driver cancels less than 10 minutes after arriving - $0
> Driver cancels 10 minutes or more after arriving and rider cancelled/no-showed before - Cancellation fee
> Driver cancels 10 minutes or more after arriving and rider has not cancelled/no-showed before - Not sure; I think $0
> Driver cancels 10 minutes or more after arriving and rider complains to Uber - possibility of Cancellation Fee being changed to $0 without notice; keep an eye on your weekly statement..


Might be a different policy in different markets. My experience in the SE Florida market is:
Driver cancels less than 6 minutes after arriving - $0
Driver cancels 6 minutes or more after arriving and rider cancelled/no-showed before - Cancellation fee
Driver cancels 6 minutes or more after arriving and rider has not cancelled/no-showed before - $0
Driver cancels 6 minutes or more after arriving and rider complains to Uber - possibility of Cancellation Fee being changed to $0 without notice; keep an eye on your weekly statement..


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

You'll find out that you will get the $5.00 cancellation fee on about 10 - 20% of your cancels.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Because the vast majority of cancels are within 5 minutes, you dont get the cancel fee. I think you get it if they cancel after 5 minutes. 
OL


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> You'll find out that you will get the $5.00 cancellation fee on about 10 - 20% of your cancels.


I've actually seen about 40% after I have arrived. But that may be because there are more low lifes in SE Florida that have cancelled at least once before I got their "ping".


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I would not ever count on a cancel fee. If you do happen to get one here or there it is a pleasant surprise.

As a general rule though, expect nothing, as that's what you're most likely to get.

In my cab, if I get there fast sometimes I can pick up someone who cancelled because I get there before they leave or they thought I was going to take longer. Occasionally they will throw me 5 bucks because they feel bad I got there so fast and they are going with their friend or whatever ...

Again these are exceptions ... 95% of cancels net nothing but wasted time and fuel. It's part of the business you have to suck and move on.

Remember as Uberx you are basically a cabbie ... just lower paid in your own car ... people will treat you as such ... Welcome to the business lol


----------



## Kassie (Sep 13, 2014)

Urgghh. How frustrating. But no one said it would be easy. Thanks guys!


----------

